# "Can They Come Out To Play?" Photo



## Rebbetzin (Aug 2, 2010)

I let the chickes out in their "tractor" for a while. Spartacus always enjoys when the chickens are in the yard.

My sister in law thought Spartacus was saying this....


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Aug 2, 2010)

I love it!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Aug 2, 2010)

Is Spartacus a Boerboel?


----------

